# Chocolate Bayou



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Fished Chocolate Bayou this after noon. Caught 3 Trout all keepers from 17-23" and 1 27" red and 1 too small. All caught on live finger mullet. Tried mullet imitators such as Mirolures and DOA Bait busters as well couldn't get them to bite.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice dude. I'd take that in a trip. :cheers:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Dipsay said:


> Very nice dude. I'd take that in a trip. :cheers:


Thanks, forgot to mention Red was CPRed Although I was tempted.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice trip Andrew....


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

nice report


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Chocolate Specks*

Redstalker,

Did you find the trout in the bayou or the bay? I fish Chocolate on a regular basis and haven't been able to find any decent trout since the first cold front came through. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Jason C
Friendswood, TX


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

nice trip and good report


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

bouy37 said:


> Redstalker,
> 
> Did you find the trout in the bayou or the bay? I fish Chocolate on a regular basis and haven't been able to find any decent trout since the first cold front came through. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


With in 200 yards of Horseshoe boat launch fishing tight against the bank at drop-offs. No bait on shoreline=no fish.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Follow 2coolers advice*

Redstalker, castaway300, and txranger,

My wife and I fished Chocolate this morning. We followed your advice and found the trout just up from Horseshoe Marina. The boat we are able to use is stored in the neighborhood next to Horseshoe. We left the neighborhood at about 8:30. As we made the bend and started in the direction of Lutes, I saw a lot of activity along the grassy shoreline opposite from the neighboorhood. We U-turned at Lutes and drifted our way back down. Tossing arties at the shallow shore line and letting them fall down the dropoff, we hooked 8 Specks on that drift. We were throwing Brown Lure Devil Eyes. My wife was using a pink lemonade and I had a copperhead Devil Eye. Water temp was about 60 degrees. All bites were lazy. We continued fishing farther up bayou, but had not luck after the front came though. All fish caught this morning were returned to the bayou for the next fellow fishermen to enjoy :cheers:.

Jason C
Friendswood, TX


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Good reports guys.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice string of fish......


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Redstalker said:


> With in 200 yards of Horseshoe boat launch fishing tight against the bank at drop-offs. No bait on shoreline=no fish.


 they are there up tha bayou belive me:clover:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Good reports guys.....


Just because I don't get recognition for my phenominal achievments at the tournements doesn't mean I won't help others out.....lol


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*nice*

good fishing trip!!! looks like good eating


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

I know where Lutes is and I know where 2004 is. Is Horseshoe between the two? And it's a public boat ramp?


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Horseshoe Marina*

Yes, Horseshoe Marina is right down the road from Lutes (maybe a 1/4 mile). It is not a public ramp. There is a "pay as you go" box mounted on a pole or tree as soon as you enter the Marina. I heard tonight from a local that since the hurricane, she thinks no one has been down there to open up and she stated that it doesn't appear that they plan to. If I had the funds, I would reopen the restaraunt and fill the small building next to it with bait and tackle. ALL 2COOLERS WELCOME!!!! Get your Brown Lures, Marsh Rat Rods, Shimano Reels, etc.......

Just a dream.

Jason C
Friendswood, TX


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

*Woody's Place*



bouy37 said:


> Yes, Horseshoe Marina is right down the road from Lutes (maybe a 1/4 mile). It is not a public ramp. There is a "pay as you go" box mounted on a pole or tree as soon as you enter the Marina. I heard tonight from a local that since the hurricane, she thinks no one has been down there to open up and she stated that it doesn't appear that they plan to. If I had the funds, I would reopen the restaraunt and fill the small building next to it with bait and tackle. ALL 2COOLERS WELCOME!!!! Get your Brown Lures, Marsh Rat Rods, Shimano Reels, etc.......
> 
> Don't beleive her. I was at the resturuant and bar not that long ago and they are open.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Woody sold or leased it to someone else a while back. They still werent about three weeks ago or so. i work with the guy that has the huge shop house right next to the boat ramp down there. it has not been open since the hurricane unless they have opened in the last few weeks but i can call and find out.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Alright thanks for the info Jason


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Tail'in around said:


> Woody sold or leased it to someone else a while back. They still werent about three weeks ago or so. i work with the guy that has the huge shop house right next to the boat ramp down there. it has not been open since the hurricane unless they have opened in the last few weeks but i can call and find out.


 YEAH OL KENNETHS GOT A BIRDSEYE VIEW!:cheers:


----------

